
15 Tools to Help You Develop Faster Web Pages - dood
http://sixrevisions.com/tools/faster_web_page/
======
sant0sk1
I read the title wrong and thought it was 15 tools to help me develop web
pages faster, not faster web pages :(

Oh well, yslow + firebug ftw!

------
natch
Don't forget getting a hosting provider with low latency.

Actual hostnames have been changed to protect the guilty and to avoid spamming
on behalf of the innocent. If you really want to know, the IP address is
there.

BAD:

$ ping suckyhosting.com

PING suckyhosting.com (66.39.3.7): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 66.39.3.7: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=85.547 ms

64 bytes from 66.39.3.7: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=85.164 ms

64 bytes from 66.39.3.7: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=84.244 ms

64 bytes from 66.39.3.7: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=89.111 ms

^C

\--- suckyhosting.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss round-trip
min/avg/max/stddev = 84.244/86.017/89.111/1.848 ms

GOOD:

$ ping myprovider.net

PING myprovider.net (216.218.186.2): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 216.218.186.2: icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=12.773 ms

64 bytes from 216.218.186.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=11.947 ms

64 bytes from 216.218.186.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=12.747 ms

64 bytes from 216.218.186.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=15.037 ms

Geography matters too, but even for locale-specific sites, it may be better to
have a US-based provider with super-great network connections (with good
access to a MAE, for example), hopefully also redundant connections, than to
have a poorly-connected provider closer to the geographic region you are
serving.

~~~
boucher
Low latency is great, but I would take your concerns with a grain of salt.
80ms isn't bad.

    
    
        boucher$ ping google.com
        PING google.com (64.233.187.99): 56 data bytes
        64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=0 ttl=241 time=83.783 ms
        64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=83.536 ms
        64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=81.096 ms
        64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=87.137 ms
        64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=241 time=84.813 ms

~~~
senthil_rajasek
not if your browser caches pages...

------
tlrobinson
Charles (<http://www.charlesproxy.com/>) is also great for HTTP debugging and
performance testing. It's got a cool "throttle" feature that lets you simulate
slower connections.

------
brandonkm
Thanks for this. Theres some really useful ones I hadn't heard about before.

------
DaniFong
Excellent, this is right up my alley. Thank you.

------
sabat
Thank god, a posting that isn't by DHH (wink) or about some doomsaying
economist! THIS kind of thing is why we hang out here. Thx for posting it.
Useful!

